# New and confused



## alk12380 (Aug 28, 2014)

Very new to IVF and forums so please bear with me  
Finally got referred to Bourn Hall after TTC for 3 years. Male factor and been confirmed we will have ICSI. We had our seminar and first consultation a couple of weeks ago. We have a holiday booked so hoping to start our first ICSI cycle in October. So nervous! 
One thing that is worrying me....when is day one? They say your first day of full flow but here is what worries me (and sorry if this is tmi) I spot for 3 days, have very, very light flow for 2 days and then have 2 heavy days, what is my day one!? If you do not get day one correct, how much does this actually effect things? Any advice gratefully received


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi and welcome to FF

I've placed some links below, so you can chat with others at a similar stage to you.

Bourn Hall thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300562.0

Male factor boards - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

ICSI boards - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

In terms of the blood tests - I was told the initial test could be done on days 1-3 of a cycle. In terms of day 1, I was told to count it as day 1 if there was a full flow before 12 noon. I think in your case I would assume the first of the light days was day 1 - but I'm not a medical expert. I'd give the clinic a quick ring or send an e-mail and just do a quick double check - they'll be used to dealing with these questions all the time.

Lots of  

KA xxx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome to FertilityFriends, alk12380!


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello alk12380! Welcome to FF  I am also having ICSI due to MF at Bourn Hall, Cambridge. Which clinic are you at? I think if you are unsure which is your day 1 then you should ask the nurses. Either give them a call, or check with them next time you are there (I assume you will be going back for a drug teach before you start DR?) The nurses are all so lovely, I'm sure they will be happy to put your mind at rest! Did the consultant tell you what day in your cycle you will start DR? It is normally day 21 in a 28 day cycle, so you will need to know what your day 1 is. No need to be nervous, when you actually get started on the treatment it is a lot less scary than you think it will be! X


----------



## kitkat22 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi alk12380, we're due to start our second round of ICSI at Bourn Hall in Cambridge in October too. Our first round was at Colchester, so it'll be a little different for us this time round. Like Emmylou says the treatment does become a lot less scary once you're in the thick of it. I wouldn't get too caught up in cycle days either, the nurses will explain everything before you start & if they don't they're always at the end of the phone or email. 

Sending lots of luck & baby dust, we might even bump into each other at some point! xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi alk12380 



I just want to add my welcome to those above 
Lots of luck for the start of your ICSI cycle 

Anj x


----------



## Joanna80 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi everyone
New and confused describes me well 
I am due to start my PDG treatment on the 3rd of Oct. I am sooo excited, been waiting for over one year since it all started. 
I can't wait to get pregnant. Ive been wondering if someone had a treatment recently? How long does it actually take from egg collection to embryo transfer.
Thanx


----------



## xZoeSx (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi all,

Like everyone I am also a newbie!! I have my first appointment tomorrow and so excited/nervous. 

I am going through PGD IVF at Care Nottingham. It was a 9 week wait since my referral. We will be having a consultation, sperm sample and antral follicle scan. I suppose the only thing I am nervous about is that so far we don't know of any fertility issues, just that I carry a genetic disease we don't want to pass on. Hoping no other obstacles pop up as statistically we are already 50% down on the egg count due to the chances of embryos being affected.

Good luck to everyone and can't wait to start this process. Let's hope for BFP's by/in the new year


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome to FF joanna80 & xZoeSx   

Lots of luck with your first appointment today Zoe 

Anj x


----------



## alk12380 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for your posts  I feel a little better about things now. 

Emmylou80 I am also at Cambridge. I have my drug teach on Wednesday next week which also happens to be my birthday!


----------



## Leanne5 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi alk12380

I'm just as confused as you. My clinic just gave me a date to start my buselin injections as 22nd October. They didn't ask me anything about my cycle or anything like that. Just looked at their calendar of Available start dates.

Does anyone know if I should be worried? Will this affect my chances? I'm reading on here that treatment should start at a certain part of your cycle. Oh I'm soooo confused


----------

